# Nice offer from Navionics



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Take a look at this very good offer from Navionics:
https://www.navionics.com/usa/lp/re...ampaign=tradein_2019-sponsors&utm_content=cta


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

You can also renew your yearly subscription until the end of feb for 49.00


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Sale end on February 28th. $49.99 to get a new card!
https://www.navionics.com/usa/updat...uInmg1hAivRdIOZEDgSF3vbAriouTPKIzHPKtKK117R1Q


----------



## harleybear (Mar 18, 2018)

wallyandre said:


> Sale end on February 28th. $49.99 to get a new card!
> https://www.navionics.com/usa/updat...uInmg1hAivRdIOZEDgSF3vbAriouTPKIzHPKtKK117R1Q


what is the best chip for lowrance 12 gen 3 western basin only


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

harleybear said:


> what is the best chip for lowrance 12 gen 3 western basin only


Navionics Hotmaps Platinum East or Platinum Lake Erie + St. Clair.


----------



## harleybear (Mar 18, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Navionics Hotmaps Platinum East or Platinum Lake Erie + St. Clair.


Thanks Ray


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Both of those two charts have same mapping of the western basin on them. If you are not worried about satellite overlay why not get a regular Hotmaps east chart or navionics + regions east and save you some money? The chart and sonarchart layer are going to have the same depth details.


----------

